# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  مشکل در اجرای برنامه با Delphi 8

## ronaldo

سلام
  من در یک web  application در delphi8 از web controls استفاده می کنم ولی حتی یک 
  buttons ساده را هم در IE در زمان اجرا نمایش نمی دهد ولی اگر از HTML elements استفاده
  کنم نممایش می دهد.

مشکل در کجاست ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

میشه مثال بزنید؟

مثال را نیز ضمیمه کنید.

----------


## SherlookHolms

من هم این مشکل را داشتم ولی iis رو دوباره نصب کردم درست شد

----------


## ronaldo

سلام
مثال من به این صورت است
File-->New-->Asp.Net Web Application
حالا در فرم ایجادشده از web controls مثلا یک textbox و یک Buttons قرار می دهیم و برنامه را اجرا می کنیم
برنامه ابتدا browser را باز کرده ولی صفحه کاملا خالی است و سپس دلفی یپغام خطای زیر را نمایش می دهد .
</span>

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این مشکل زمانی پیش میاید که شما دلفی را وقتی با یک User دیگر غیر از User کنونی Login کرده بودید نصب کرده‌اید و اکنون دارید از یک User دیگر غیر از آن از دلفی استفاده میکنید.

برای رفع این مشکل بدین ترتیب عمل کنید: از Control Panel گزینه Administrative Tools و سپس Computer Management را انتخاب کنید. از Tree سمت چپ صفحه System Tools و سپس Local Users and Groups را انتخاب کنید. در قسمت Groups گروه Debug Users را انتخاب کنید. دکمه Add -> Advanced و سپس Find Now را کلیک کنید. از لیست کاربرانی که ظاهر میشود نام کاربر کنونی را انتخاب کنید.
اکنون نباید دیگر مشکل فوق را داشته باشید. اگر مشکلتان حل شد برای ما نتیجه را بنویسید.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در ضمن تیتر سوال ربطی به محتویات آن ندارد. لطفا آنرا اصلاح کنید.

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام 
مشکل من باز هم حل نشد. شما چطور؟

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
در مورد من گاهی اوقات این مشکل پیش می آید که من آن را بهاین روش نچسب حل می کنم:
وقتی شما یک صفحه را می خواهید از سرور مثلا iis محلی خود بخوانید باید به آن connect کنید.
وقتی دلفی این کاررا نمی تواند بکند پیام خطا می دهد (همین پیام شما) در این مواقع من خودم توی یه پنجره دستی connect می کنم و پنجره رو دیگه نمی بندم.

با تشکر

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

من روی ویندوز خود فقط یک کاربر تعریف کرده ام ولی بازم به این مشکل دچار هستم لطفا راهنمایی بیشتری بکنید. :(  :|  :|  :|

----------


## ronaldo

سلام
  آقای کرامتی تمام مراحل بالا را انجام دادم ولی هیچ تغییری صورت گرفت و همچنان  :?

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

ronaldo عزیز هنوز مشکلت حل نشده لطفا هر کس این مشکل را حل کرده به ماها هم بگوید.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

IIS را دوباره نصب کنید.

----------


## ronaldo

IIS را دوباره و حتی سه باره نصب کردم ولی نشد

راستی آیا باید VS.NET هم روی سیستم نصب کرد؟

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

آقای مهدی کرامتی عزیز فکر نمی کنی که ما در نصب ابزار net. چیزی کم نصب کرده باشیم از روی سی دی دلفی چه چیزهای دیگه ای غیر از پیش فرضهای خودش باید نصب کرد.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

عبارتی که نمایش داده میشود را در Help دلفی 8 جستجو کنید. چند راه حل ارائه شده است.

----------


## ronaldo

سلام 
مشکل من حل شد به این صورت که:
1- ابتدا IIS را از روی دستگاه remove کنید.
2-سپس .Net Framework و SDK  آنرا remove کنید
3-حالا IIS را مجدد نصب کنید
4-از روی cd دلفی به شاخه dotNETRedist رفته و فایل setup مربوطه را اجرا و نصب کنید
5- از روی cd دلفی به شاخهdotNETSDK رفته و فایل setup مربوطه را اجرا و نصب کنید


*****************
راستی آقای کرامتی textbox در بخش web controls را چطوری می توانیم راست چین کنیم
(alignment=right)
*****************

با تشکر از همه دوستان

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام 
iisچیست و از کجا باید گیر بیارم؟

----------


## Gladiator

Internet Information Service بروی ویندوز 2000 و اکس پی موجوده .

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> راستی آقای کرامتی textbox در بخش web controls را چطوری می توانیم راست چین کنیم 
> (alignment=right)


مشخصه dir شیء document را برابر rtl قرار دهید، همه چیز راست به چپ و Right Align میشود.

----------


## ramin_rp

> Internet Information Service بروی ویندوز 2000 و اکس پی موجوده .


سلام 
یعنی خود به خود نصب میشه یا باید بعد نصب شود؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

باید نصبش کرد.

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام
نصب کردم صفحه را نشان می دهد . وقتی صفحه را مینیمایز می کنم پیغام خطا را نیز نشان می دهدو از صفحه خارج می شودو همین طور وقتی دکمه کلوز را می زنم و همین طور بعد مدتی مکس (فقط اشیا html) را نشان می دهد؟

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام
مشکل من هم حل شد :) البته بعد از 2 بار اجرای روش آقای رونالدو :mrgreen:  :wink:

----------


## ali643

سلام

من هنوز دارم ضایع می شم پیش بچه ها 
اخه خیلی مانور داده بودم که دلفی 8 بیاد همگی تونو ضایع می کنم
هر وقت می خواهم یک صفحه را اجرا کنم error می ده تا حالا هم رو ش های گفته شده رو امتحان کردم. ولی کار نداد که نداد
حتی چندین نوع ویندوز نصب کردم نشد که نشد :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## omid1974

سلام

یکبار .net framework را نصب کن همه چیز درست می شه . احتمالا شما اول فریورک رو نصب کردی بعد IIS رو در این حالت لینکهای مربوط به اجرای فایلهای ASPX تو IIS ست نشده البته خودت می تونی دستی تو IIS اینارو اضافه کنی ولی راه راحتتر نصب مجدد فریمورکه

موفق باشی
امید

----------


## omid1974

سلام

برای رفع مشکل دومت . باید بری داخل Computer Managment و قسمت Users & Group در این قسمت یک User با نام ASPNET وجود دارد. حالا به اون دایرکتوری که بهش Assecc نداری برو و امکان دسترسی این User را بهش بده مشکلت حل می شه

موفق باشی
امید

----------


## ali643

آقا امید میشه واضح تر شرح بدهید
قدم به قدم تا ما تازه وارد ها راه بیفتیم :wink:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

من دیشب دوباره داشتم خطای Can not attach to worker process رو میگرفتم. فایروال ام رو Disable کردم، درست شد.

----------


## Hidarneh

و من هم هر بار بار اولی که ویندوز بالا می آد و دلفی رو اجرا می کنم این خطا رو می ده ولی از دفعه های بعد درست می شه  :خیلی متعجب:  :shock:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

راستی، وقتی فایروال من اکتیو است نیز این پیام رو می‌بینم. بنابراین موقع اجرای دلفی 8 موقتا فایروال‌ام رو از کار میاندازم.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

علاقمندان به دات نت!
قبل از اینکه بیشتر از این زجر بکشید این مقاله را ببینید:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=6726

----------


## JavanSoft

آقای نصیری ...
از لطفتون ممنون ...

----------

